

Ask HN:How to focus on the best idea? - ramoq

I've read a good chunk of pg's essays. But what I really want to know will come from a variable amount of sources (ie you guys). If someone has a few good ideas (4+) for intriguing startup's how do you focus on only one of those and ignore the rest?<p>The problem is that when focus is shifted to a single idea the remaining ideas still seem intriguing and they lure me away as the rough patches hit during the current project.
======
allenp
Personally I feel that hard work and determination are probably two of the
most important things needed to really be successful. With that said...

Sometimes you have to scratch the itch in order to focus. It might cost you a
day or two, but if it helps you get back on track it is probably worth it
rather than weeks of being unfocused. If you find the new thing you're working
on so much more compelling, you might be better off sticking with it,
especially if you're more likely to stay with it.

You might be interested in using a stage gate method for helping to determine
whether or not to keep with the current project:
[http://lostgarden.com/2007/02/rockets-cars-and-gardens-
visua...](http://lostgarden.com/2007/02/rockets-cars-and-gardens-
visualizing.html)

I think it is especially hard to let go of failing projects and being able to
put things on the shelf will save you years of lost time. Is the rough patch
an indicator that maybe the idea isn't as good as you first thought or just
hard work, or?

------
bgnm2000
I know exactly what you mean.

If I start a project however, I will focus only on it, until its finished
(thats not to say it then receives no attention). Only then can I start
looking at the other projects I want to do - and decide which to begin next.

Otherwise nothing would ever be accomplished.

------
joshu
Work on what you feel yourself drawn to the most.

------
zeynel1
create a spreadsheet with columns:

startup cost

time to build a mock up

business model

estimated revenue in a year

passion index

competition

comments

then you'll know

